# CRAZY WRECK AFTER PUEBLO SUPER SHOW



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*IM SURE EVERYONE HAS HEARD BOUT THIS....BUT HERE ARE THE PIX I TOOK, HAD TO USE JAWS OF LIFE TO GET WOMAN OUT OF CAR PINNED UNDER CAR HAULER

WE WERE FIRST ON SCENE AND FUCK IT WAS NUTZ...PEOPLE SCREAMING, KIDS IN THE CAR STILL..... THESE ARE THE PIX I TOOK AFTER THE COPS AND PARAMEDICS GOT THERE*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

this was the cars hours earlier...at the show


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 02:54 PM~15230442
> *IM SURE EVERYONE HAS HEARD BOUT THIS....BUT HERE ARE THE PIX I TOOK, HAD TO USE JAWS OF LIFE TO GET WOMAN OUT OF CAR PINNED UNDER CAR HAULER
> 
> WE WERE FIRST ON SCENE AND FUCK IT WAS NUTZ...PEOPLE SCREAMING, KIDS IN THE CAR STILL..... THESE ARE THE PIX I TOOK AFTER THE COPS AND PARAMEDICS GOT THERE
> ...


THAT WAS SOME CRAZY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 03:14 PM~15230630
> *this was the cars hours earlier...at the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

how did it happen? aperently the truck was at fault since they rattle canned his rims and tires(id be pissed even if it is just my tow pig) 

and where did the passenger door go ? :0


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 30 2009, 02:20 PM~15230701
> *how did it happen? aperently the truck was at fault since they rattle canned his rims and tires(id be pissed even if it is just my tow pig)
> *


GUESS HE WAS TURNING AROUND CUZ HE MISSED HIS EXIT....AND THAT JETTA DINT SEE I GUESS....AND WENT RIGHT UNDER IT

AND YEAH THE COPS WERE BEING DICKS TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE (SUPRISE SURPISE)


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 30 2009, 02:20 PM~15230701
> *how did it happen? aperently the truck was at fault since they rattle canned his rims and tires(id be pissed even if it is just my tow pig)
> 
> and where did the passenger door go ?  :0
> *



THEY JAWS OF LIFED THE PASSENGER DOOR OFF.....DONT KNOW WHY???...DUDE IN THE FRONT SEAT WAS HURT REAL BAD I GUESS


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 05:23 PM~15230730
> *THEY JAWS OF LIFED THE PASSENGER DOOR OFF.....DONT KNOW WHY???...DUDE IN THE FRONT SEAT WAS HURT REAL BAD I GUESS
> *


 :0 damn thats not good man-hope everything turns out for the better


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 30 2009, 02:24 PM~15230743
> *:0 damn thats not good man-hope everything turns out for the better
> *



LAST I HEARD EVERYONE WAS DOING OK BRO...NO DEATHS, SO THATS GOOD


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 02:54 PM~15230442
> *IM SURE EVERYONE HAS HEARD BOUT THIS....BUT HERE ARE THE PIX I TOOK, HAD TO USE JAWS OF LIFE TO GET WOMAN OUT OF CAR PINNED UNDER CAR HAULER
> 
> WE WERE FIRST ON SCENE AND FUCK IT WAS NUTZ...PEOPLE SCREAMING, KIDS IN THE CAR STILL..... THESE ARE THE PIX I TOOK AFTER THE COPS AND PARAMEDICS GOT THERE
> ...


Damn that sucks!!! hope everyone was alright!!!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 30 2009, 01:26 PM~15230761
> *Damn that sucks!!! hope everyone was alright!!!
> *


x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wtf?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

what happened to the passenger door???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I hate to sound like this- BUT OF COURSE THE COPS WERE BEIN DIX-- the big ass truc looks like it jus tried to do a U-TURN in the middle the interstate- I mean they pRObably would have been anyways-- BUT THATS JUS DANGEROUS.. I dont know EXACTLY what happened-- and I dont know jus how fast the jetta was goin- or how much attention they were paying- but IF IT WAS MY FAMILY IN THe JETTA- ID BE FUCCIN PISSED-- aint no way anybody can say they wouldnt.. I know peeps are gonna talk shit about what I have jus said- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC-- THIS SHIT MAKES ALL US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD...

If you miss a fuccin Exit- and your in a BIG ASS TRUC AND HAULER-- take the next one- EVEN IF ITS 50 to 100 miles away- LOOK WHAT CAN HAPPEN by tryin to take a short cut- it sure didnt make the trip any faster.

Im glad everybody is doin OK though...


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 03:01 PM~15231043
> *I hate to sound like this- BUT OF COURSE THE COPS WERE BEIN DIX-- the big ass truc looks like it jus tried to do a U-TURN in the middle the interstate- I mean they pRObably would have been anyways-- BUT THATS JUS DANGEROUS.. I dont know EXACTLY what happened-- and I dont know jus how fast the jetta was goin- or how much attention they were paying- but IF IT WAS MY FAMILY IN THe JETTA- ID BE FUCCIN PISSED-- aint no way anybody can say they wouldnt.. I know peeps are gonna talk shit about what I have jus said- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC-- THIS SHIT MAKES ALL US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD...
> 
> If you miss a fuccin Exit- and your in a BIG ASS TRUC AND HAULER-- take the next one- EVEN IF ITS 50 to 100 miles away- LOOK WHAT CAN HAPPEN by tryin to take a short cut- it sure didnt make the trip any faster.
> ...


i agree homie....but thats why they are called *accidents* homie  ....


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 03:03 PM~15231066
> *i agree homie....but thats why they are called accidents homie   ....
> *


YA-- but damn Fisheye- you know as well as I do- THIS COULDNT HAVE BEEN ATTEMPTED ANY MORE DANGEROUSLY. I mean a big ass truc- a 3 car hauler-- and IT WAS NIGHT TIME. This disgust me. Here we are tryin to impROve the image of us LOWRIDERS and then this kind of shit happens. I know HE DIDNT INTENTIONALY MEAN TO ENDANGER ANYBODY-- but the point is- HE KNEW HE WAS PUSHING HIS LUC BY EVEN ATTEMPTING IT..

Ya feel me homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear everyone is doing okay I seen the pics after the show someone text my brother the pics


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 03:08 PM~15231101
> *YA-- but damn Fisheye- you know as well as I do- THIS COULDNT HAVE BEEN ATTEMPTED ANY MORE DANGEROUSLY. I mean a big ass truc- a 3 car hauler-- and IT WAS NIGHT TIME. This disgust me. Here we are tryin to impROve the image of us LOWRIDERS and then this kind of shit happens. I know HE DIDNT INTENTIONALY MEAN TO ENDANGER ANYBODY-- but the point is- HE KNEW HE WAS PUSHING HIS LUC BY EVEN ATTEMPTING IT..
> 
> Ya feel me homie?
> *


YEAH I FEEL YOU MAN...IT WAS A BAD SITUATION...WE ALL DO DUMB SHIT MAN...I CANT ANSWER FOR ANYONE CUZ I WASNT WITHTHEM OR KNOW THEM.... JUST GLAD EVERYONE AS OK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 03:01 PM~15231043
> *I hate to sound like this- BUT OF COURSE THE COPS WERE BEIN DIX-- the big ass truc looks like it jus tried to do a U-TURN in the middle the interstate- I mean they pRObably would have been anyways-- BUT THATS JUS DANGEROUS.. I dont know EXACTLY what happened-- and I dont know jus how fast the jetta was goin- or how much attention they were paying- but IF IT WAS MY FAMILY IN THe JETTA- ID BE FUCCIN PISSED-- aint no way anybody can say they wouldnt.. I know peeps are gonna talk shit about what I have jus said- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC-- THIS SHIT MAKES ALL US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD...
> 
> If you miss a fuccin Exit- and your in a BIG ASS TRUC AND HAULER-- take the next one- EVEN IF ITS 50 to 100 miles away- LOOK WHAT CAN HAPPEN by tryin to take a short cut- it sure didnt make the trip any faster.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 04:01 PM~15231043
> *I hate to sound like this- BUT OF COURSE THE COPS WERE BEIN DIX-- the big ass truc looks like it jus tried to do a U-TURN in the middle the interstate- I mean they pRObably would have been anyways-- BUT THATS JUS DANGEROUS.. I dont know EXACTLY what happened-- and I dont know jus how fast the jetta was goin- or how much attention they were paying- but IF IT WAS MY FAMILY IN THe JETTA- ID BE FUCCIN PISSED-- aint no way anybody can say they wouldnt.. I know peeps are gonna talk shit about what I have jus said- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC-- THIS SHIT MAKES ALL US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD...
> 
> If you miss a fuccin Exit- and your in a BIG ASS TRUC AND HAULER-- take the next one- EVEN IF ITS 50 to 100 miles away- LOOK WHAT CAN HAPPEN by tryin to take a short cut- it sure didnt make the trip any faster.
> ...


Real Talk!!! just glad everyone is alright though!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 04:08 PM~15231101
> *YA-- but damn Fisheye- you know as well as I do- THIS COULDNT HAVE BEEN ATTEMPTED ANY MORE DANGEROUSLY. I mean a big ass truc- a 3 car hauler-- and IT WAS NIGHT TIME. This disgust me. Here we are tryin to impROve the image of us LOWRIDERS and then this kind of shit happens. I know HE DIDNT INTENTIONALY MEAN TO ENDANGER ANYBODY-- but the point is- HE KNEW HE WAS PUSHING HIS LUC BY EVEN ATTEMPTING IT..
> 
> Ya feel me homie?
> *


i guess yo aint never hit a switch while on the streets....cause according to the laws, thats pretty dangerous too, and can cause harm to other people if an accident accours

thats why they are called accidents, nobody means for anything like this to happen

but sometimes it does...doesn't mean that individual is a bad person

just my opinion :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lowrider hauler - i dont see any white walls.....


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 03:48 PM~15231517
> *lowrider hauler - i dont see any white walls.....
> *


 :roflmao: 

HAULER WITH LOWRIDERS ON IT?...BETTER


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

if the pics serve me correct this is eppie martineze hope everyone is safe and thats the most important thing. Osorry for spellin your name wrong. Get well soon both parties.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 30 2009, 03:55 PM~15231588
> *if the pics serve me correct this is eppie martineze hope everyone is safe and thats the most important thing. Osorry for spellin your name wrong. Get well soon both parties.
> *


YEAH IT WAS EPPIE


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 04:54 PM~15231577
> *:roflmao:
> 
> HAULER WITH LOWRIDERS ON IT?...BETTER
> *


No white walls on the so called lowriders either!!! :0 :biggrin: just messing around!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Sep 30 2009, 03:19 PM~15231205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW-- I love that comparison :uh: 
I never said he was a bad person- I JUS SAID IT WAS FUCCIN DUMB TO EVEN ATTEMPT TO DO A U-TURN at NIGHT TIME on the INTERSTATE in a big truc and 3 car hauler


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 04:47 PM~15232061
> *
> I speak it 100. I GURANTEE IF IT WAS YOUR FAMILY MEMBER IN THAT CAR- and one of em MIGHT have been killed- youd be lookin at it fROm a whole different perspective
> *


it was an accident. that happened to have some hoppers on the trailer accidents happen probably every 5 mins. thats why we have insurance.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 05:40 PM~15232511
> *it was an accident. that happened to have some hoppers on the trailer accidents happen probably every 5 mins.  thats why we have insurance.
> *


sorry but no insurance will ever bring back somebody from the dead :uh:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 03:08 PM~15231101
> *YA-- but damn Fisheye- you know as well as I do- THIS COULDNT HAVE BEEN ATTEMPTED ANY MORE DANGEROUSLY. I mean a big ass truc- a 3 car hauler-- and IT WAS NIGHT TIME. This disgust me. Here we are tryin to impROve the image of us LOWRIDERS and then this kind of shit happens. I know HE DIDNT INTENTIONALY MEAN TO ENDANGER ANYBODY-- but the point is- HE KNEW HE WAS PUSHING HIS LUC BY EVEN ATTEMPTING IT..
> 
> Ya feel me homie?
> *


 :yessad: yup


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

im sure he didnt mean it i know eppie but swiph is right why would u try to make a uturn on a truck and trailer like that its like trying to turn a semi but still he didnt mean to do it jus glad everybodys ok :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 05:40 PM~15232511
> *it was an accident. that happened to have some hoppers on the trailer accidents happen probably every 5 mins.  thats why we have insurance.
> *



so you are tellin me you would be more happy with some insurance money than your mom or dad- or little bROther??
shut the fuc up already with ya dumb ass


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 30 2009, 06:12 PM~15232835
> *im sure he didnt mean it i know eppie but swiph is right why would u try to make a uturn on a truck and trailer like that its like trying to turn  a semi but still he didnt mean to do it jus glad everybodys ok :biggrin:
> *


I knew people would talk shit about what I had to say- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC.. Im not sayin he did it intentionaly- or that he is pathetic-- or that he tried to kill anybody- I KNOW IT WAS AN ACCIDENT- Im jus sayin IT WAS DUMB TO EVEN ATTEMPT  

EPPIE--- If you read this-- NO HARD FEELINGS-- I know you are more disapointed in yourself then anybody.. ITS ALL GOOD-- ATLEAST IT WASNT ANY WORSE THAN IT WAS.. GLAD YOU ARE OK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 08:23 PM~15234446
> *so you are tellin me you would be more happy with some insurance money than your mom or dad- or little bROther??
> shut the fuc up already with ya dumb ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Sep 30 2009, 06:00 PM~15232723
> *sorry but no insurance will ever bring back somebody from the dead :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 03:01 PM~15231043
> *I hate to sound like this- BUT OF COURSE THE COPS WERE BEIN DIX-- the big ass truc looks like it jus tried to do a U-TURN in the middle the interstate- I mean they pRObably would have been anyways-- BUT THATS JUS DANGEROUS.. I dont know EXACTLY what happened-- and I dont know jus how fast the jetta was goin- or how much attention they were paying- but IF IT WAS MY FAMILY IN THe JETTA- ID BE FUCCIN PISSED-- aint no way anybody can say they wouldnt.. I know peeps are gonna talk shit about what I have jus said- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC-- THIS SHIT MAKES ALL US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD...
> 
> If you miss a fuccin Exit- and your in a BIG ASS TRUC AND HAULER-- take the next one- EVEN IF ITS 50 to 100 miles away- LOOK WHAT CAN HAPPEN by tryin to take a short cut- it sure didnt make the trip any faster.
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :werd:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 08:28 PM~15234525
> *:uh:
> *


POINT PROVEN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 08:31 PM~15234567
> *POINT PROVEN
> *


any luck selling that town car,36 pages total


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 08:32 PM~15234578
> *any luck selling that town car,36 pages total
> *


WOW-- thats what you are gonna try and come at me with? GEEEZ,, dont hurt my feeling to bad :uh: 
And nope - no luc-- peeps are thinkin they are gonna buy it for what I did,, IT DONT WORK THAT WAY


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 08:32 PM~15234578
> *any luck selling that town car,36 pages total
> *



where did that come from :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 08:33 PM~15234600
> *WOW-- thats what you are gonna try and come at me with? GEEEZ,, dont hurt my feeling to bad :uh:
> And nope - no luc-- peeps are thinkin they are gonna buy it for what I did,, IT DONT WORK THAT WAY
> *


point proven


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 08:36 PM~15234657
> *point proven
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 02:01 PM~15231043
> *I hate to sound like this- BUT OF COURSE THE COPS WERE BEIN DIX-- the big ass truc looks like it jus tried to do a U-TURN in the middle the interstate- I mean they pRObably would have been anyways-- BUT THATS JUS DANGEROUS.. I dont know EXACTLY what happened-- and I dont know jus how fast the jetta was goin- or how much attention they were paying- but IF IT WAS MY FAMILY IN THe JETTA- ID BE FUCCIN PISSED-- aint no way anybody can say they wouldnt.. I know peeps are gonna talk shit about what I have jus said- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC-- THIS SHIT MAKES ALL US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD...
> 
> If you miss a fuccin Exit- and your in a BIG ASS TRUC AND HAULER-- take the next one- EVEN IF ITS 50 to 100 miles away- LOOK WHAT CAN HAPPEN by tryin to take a short cut- it sure didnt make the trip any faster.
> ...


I FINALLY CAUGHT YOU SLIPPIN YOU UNICORN LOVING BASTARD...........YOU DIDN'T GIVE ANY SPECIAL ATTENTION TO THE LETTERS "RO" IN THE WORD DANGEROUS. 

YOU COULD HAVE TYPED 'DANGE*RO*US', 'DANGEroOUS', OR 'dangeROus'. 

YOU SUCK AT TRYING TO BE CUTE. :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 30 2009, 09:08 PM~15235077
> *I FINALLY CAUGHT YOU SLIPPIN YOU UNICORN LOVING BASTARD...........YOU DIDN'T GIVE ANY SPECIAL ATTENTION TO THE LETTERS "RO" IN THE WORD DANGEROUS.
> 
> YOU COULD HAVE TYPED 'DANGEROUS', 'DANGEroOUS', OR 'dangeROus'.
> ...



You are to funny fool.. But if you really wanna stalk me-- and go thROugh my post- there have been many times when I have capitalized a word with RO in it and not BOLD PRINTED it-- BUT YOU WILL NEVER CATCH ME makin the RO in LOWER CASE-- thats like puttin the US flag above the Confederate flag- IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN AT MY HOUSE  

NOW- bac to the topic-- and wheres my chiccen-- you was suppse to send some Fed Ex like 6 months ago- I STILL AINT GOT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 30 2009, 02:55 PM~15231588
> *if the pics serve me correct this is eppie martineze hope everyone is safe and thats the most important thing. Osorry for spellin your name wrong. Get well soon both parties.
> *


thats who i was thinking it was


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Im glad nobody got killed in that accident i was with eppie at the show he is a cool vato him and his peeps.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it looks like a bad 1 for sure i dont see any skid marks from the jetta which is kinda scarey looks like it unhooked the trailer from the truck aswell ,just glad every1s ok and no fatalitys


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 08:15 PM~15235165
> *You are to funny fool.. But if you really wanna stalk me-- and go thROugh my post- there have been many times when I have capitalized a word with RO in it and not BOLD PRINTED it-- BUT YOU WILL NEVER CATCH ME makin the RO in LOWER CASE--  thats like puttin the US flag above the Confederate flag- IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN AT MY HOUSE
> 
> NOW- bac to the topic-- and wheres my chiccen-- you was suppse to send some Fed Ex like  6 months ago- I STILL AINT GOT SHIT :biggrin:
> *


Fool you trippin, I ran out of chicken, so I sent you some crow. How could you forget?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 02:19 PM~15231205
> *YEAH I FEEL YOU MAN...IT WAS A BAD SITUATION...WE ALL DO DUMB SHIT MAN...I CANT ANSWER FOR ANYONE CUZ I WASNT WITHTHEM OR KNOW THEM.... JUST GLAD EVERYONE AS OK
> *


That looks more like an on-ramp as opposed to the actual freeway. I see a 'one way' sign in the background, single lane, yellow line. Is that where it happened?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 01:54 PM~15230442
> *IM SURE EVERYONE HAS HEARD BOUT THIS....BUT HERE ARE THE PIX I TOOK, HAD TO USE JAWS OF LIFE TO GET WOMAN OUT OF CAR PINNED UNDER CAR HAULER
> 
> WE WERE FIRST ON SCENE AND FUCK IT WAS NUTZ...PEOPLE SCREAMING, KIDS IN THE CAR STILL..... THESE ARE THE PIX I TOOK AFTER THE COPS AND PARAMEDICS GOT THERE
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Holy shit, I didn't hear about this. Were there other pics/links? It looks like maybe the truck was going down the ramp to get off the highway and maybe changed his mind?


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 09:25 PM~15234494
> *I knew people would talk shit about what I had to say- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC.. Im not sayin he did it intentionaly- or that he is pathetic-- or that he tried to kill anybody- I KNOW IT WAS AN ACCIDENT- Im jus sayin IT WAS DUMB TO EVEN ATTEMPT
> 
> EPPIE--- If you read this-- NO HARD FEELINGS-- I know you are more disapointed in yourself then anybody.. ITS ALL GOOD-- ATLEAST IT WASNT ANY WORSE THAN IT WAS.. GLAD YOU ARE OK
> *




:werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2009, 07:57 AM~15237719
> *:0  :0
> *


did anybody save the pics?i can't see any.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: WHERE ARE THE PICS? :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 1 2009, 02:47 AM~15237075
> *Fool you trippin, I ran out of chicken, so I sent you some crow. How could you forget?
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

can you repost the pics they expired!!


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Sep 30 2009, 03:54 PM~15230442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah PLEASE repost your pics homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

MY BAD HOMIES...I POST TO MUCH SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I OPENED A NEW ONE...SO HERE YA GO


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 21 2009, 10:59 AM~15422801
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT UP VOLO :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

daaaaamn!!!!!!!!!!

imagine if they unloaded right there and started hopping that muthafucka right then and there :0 


































just kidding glad everyones ok


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

:0 thanks for reposting


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2009, 12:17 PM~15422959
> *daaaaamn!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> imagine if they unloaded right there and started hopping that muthafucka right then and there :0
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah good thing it turned out ok


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

:0 :0  WHAT WAS THE DRIVER THINKING?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 21 2009, 10:57 AM~15422786
> *MY BAD HOMIES...I POST TO MUCH SHIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I OPENED A NEW ONE...SO HERE YA GO
> 
> ...


i still dont get it was it on a freeway on ramp cos it looks to me like a single lane road and theres a 1 waysign indicating to me it was an on ramp can some1 please clarify


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

dude swung wide to pull off the road. some *** wasnt paying attention and BAM

I mean, if your door fell off, wouldnt you pull off the road next chance you got?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 03:01 PM~15231043
> *I hate to sound like this- BUT OF COURSE THE COPS WERE BEIN DIX-- the big ass truc looks like it jus tried to do a U-TURN in the middle the interstate- I mean they pRObably would have been anyways-- BUT THATS JUS DANGEROUS.. I dont know EXACTLY what happened-- and I dont know jus how fast the jetta was goin- or how much attention they were paying- but IF IT WAS MY FAMILY IN THe JETTA- ID BE FUCCIN PISSED-- aint no way anybody can say they wouldnt.. I know peeps are gonna talk shit about what I have jus said- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC-- THIS SHIT MAKES ALL US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD...
> 
> If you miss a fuccin Exit- and your in a BIG ASS TRUC AND HAULER-- take the next one- EVEN IF ITS 50 to 100 miles away- LOOK WHAT CAN HAPPEN by tryin to take a short cut- it sure didnt make the trip any faster.
> ...


x100


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 3 2009, 07:36 AM~15856794
> *dude swung wide to pull off the road. some *** wasnt paying attention and BAM
> 
> I mean, if your door fell off, wouldnt you pull off the road next chance you got?
> *


so it was the people driving the jetta's fault? lowrider or not it appears the guy in the truck was irresponsible & could have killed a family. :thumbsdown:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 25 2009, 05:16 PM~15780917
> *i still dont get it was it on a freeway on ramp cos it looks to me like a single lane road and theres a 1 waysign indicating to me it was an on ramp can some1 please clarify
> *



the driver of the truck was flippin a bitch in the middle of the hwy when the jetta was comin up the hill and seen the truck and hauler it was to late to stop!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 03:01 PM~15231043
> *I hate to sound like this- BUT OF COURSE THE COPS WERE BEIN DIX-- the big ass truc looks like it jus tried to do a U-TURN in the middle the interstate- I mean they pRObably would have been anyways-- BUT THATS JUS DANGEROUS.. I dont know EXACTLY what happened-- and I dont know jus how fast the jetta was goin- or how much attention they were paying- but IF IT WAS MY FAMILY IN THe JETTA- ID BE FUCCIN PISSED-- aint no way anybody can say they wouldnt.. I know peeps are gonna talk shit about what I have jus said- BUT I DONT GIVE A FUC-- THIS SHIT MAKES ALL US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD...
> 
> If you miss a fuccin Exit- and your in a BIG ASS TRUC AND HAULER-- take the next one- EVEN IF ITS 50 to 100 miles away- LOOK WHAT CAN HAPPEN by tryin to take a short cut- it sure didnt make the trip any faster.
> ...


damn,when i thought this guy could not get anymore retarded here he goes again.Glad he is taking it up the poop shoot now from Tyrone so we dont have to see his sensless postings.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Dec 3 2009, 09:45 AM~15857711
> *the driver of the truck was flippin a bitch in the middle of the hwy when the jetta was comin up the hill and seen the truck and hauler it was to late to stop!
> *


thats the story but the road doesnt look like a highway to me maybe an on or off ramp but highways aint usualy single lanes like that with 1 way signs


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 3 2009, 11:08 AM~15857905
> *thats the story but the road doesnt look like a highway to me maybe an on or off ramp but highways aint usualy single lanes like that with 1 way signs
> *



its not a single lane ROad


----------

